# Proof I am no longer living in the UK



## Yvonne63 (9 mo ago)

I have moved to Germany and am trying to get health insurance. I am being asked for proof that I no longer live in the UK. I have provided the proof of sale of my house and the new owners land registry. However, I am being told this is not enough. I am being asked for an official document proving my "degistration"
1) is this necessary to obtain health insurance
2) if so, what can I use
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is one of those issues that seems to be particular to Germany, due to their system of registering residents in the town in which they live (and de-registration when they leave). Big question is: are you registered in the town in Germany where you are living? And assuming that you have moved to Germany since the final Brexit deadline, have you applied for your visa/residence permit there?


----------



## Yvonne63 (9 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> This is one of those issues that seems to be particular to Germany, due to their system of registering residents in the town in which they live (and de-registration when they leave). Big question is: are you registered in the town in Germany where you are living? And assuming that you have moved to Germany since the final Brexit deadline, have you applied for your visa/residence permit there?


I am registered in my town and have my residency permit


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Are you applying for public or private health insuranc? What are you doing in Germany?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Yvonne63 said:


> I have moved to Germany and am trying to get health insurance. I am being asked for proof that I no longer live in the UK. I have provided the proof of sale of my house and the new owners land registry. However, I am being told this is not enough. I am being asked for an official document proving my "degistration"
> 1) is this necessary to obtain health insurance
> 2) if so, what can I use
> Thanks in advance


Brits who leave the UK permanently are actually supposed to notify both the NHS as well as HMRC. I don`t think many people did do this before Brexit but it might be necessary now. I assume you´d receive written confirmation of your non-residential status from both organizations.


----------



## Yvonne63 (9 mo ago)

ALKB said:


> Brits who leave the UK permanently are actually supposed to notify both the NHS as well as HMRC. I don`t think many people did do this before Brexit but it might be necessary now. I assume you´d receive written confirmation of your non-residential status from both organizations.


We haven't received anything in writing.


----------



## Yvonne63 (9 mo ago)

I guess the second part of my question is
Why can't I own properties in other countries, why must I *only* own a property or live in Germany to get health insurance, after all I will be paying for it. So surely if I was rich and owned houses in several countries would this mean I couldn't get health insurance which is required by law?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Yvonne63 said:


> I guess the second part of my question is
> Why can't I own properties in other countries, why must I *only* own a property or live in Germany to get health insurance, after all I will be paying for it. So surely if I was rich and owned houses in several countries would this mean I couldn't get health insurance which is required by law?


You can own as many properties in as many countries as you want to. The question is, where do you reside? If you are renting a flat in the UK and spend most of your time there, for instance, you are residing in the UK, no property ownership needed.

What does the health insurance say they would accept as proof? For me, this was always Anmeldung and Abmeldung, no other proof required.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Yvonne63 said:


> We haven't received anything in writing.


Could you contact them and ask for something in writing?

Also, is there a possibility to unregister from the electoral roll? Or, since Brits can also vote from abroad, update the electoral roll with your German address? When I lived in the UK, I did get something in writing with every change I updated them with.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

ALKB said:


> Brits who leave the UK permanently are actually supposed to notify both the NHS as well as HMRC. I don`t think many people did do this before Brexit but it might be necessary now. I assume you´d receive written confirmation of your non-residential status from both organizations.


Nope you don't get any confirmation. HMRC will continue to tax you until you are in the tax system of the country you moved to.
We are in Spain and my first tax return is due, after that I will get a form that the accountant sends to HMRC and I will then have a zero tax code for the UK. This could be used to prove non res status but the Uk and Spain (and I assume Germany has different ideas as to what residency actually is).
NHS there is no central reporting, you just tell your Doctor and they remove you from their list.


----------



## Yvonne63 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for all your posts, I still don't understand why I need to prove where I *don't* live, as I have my ID card and registered address to prove where I live in Germany


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Yvonne63 said:


> Thanks for all your posts, I still don't understand why I need to prove where I *don't* live, as I have my ID card and registered address to prove where I live in Germany


I don´t know, either! 

Did you ask the health insurance why your Anmeldung is not sufficient?

Which way did you receive your residence permit? Are you not working in Germany/are we talking about "freiwillige Versicherung"?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Yvonne63 said:


> Thanks for all your posts, I still don't understand why I need to prove where I *don't* live, as I have my ID card and registered address to prove where I live in Germany


Not knowing on what basis you're applying for health insurance, I can only guess that the insurance company is trying to determine whether you're eligible and whether you are subject to backcharges.


----------



## Yvonne63 (9 mo ago)

After all of this worry and uncertainty they did not need any proof  I now h🧐🥳ave my card 😊


----------

